# [SOLVED] /dev/sda1 (/boot) kann nicht gemountet werden.

## Ampheus

Guten Abend allerseits,

Ich habe bei mir folgendes Problem festgestellt: Ich kann /boot nicht mounten, da mir angezeigt wird, es wäre bereits gemountet. Hier einmal die Ausgabe:

```
# mount /boot/

mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /boot busy

mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /mnt
```

Also weiter gehts mit der /etc/mtab:

```
# cat /etc/mtab

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/sda1 /mnt ext2 ro,errors=continue 0 0

/dev/mapper/root / ext4dev rw,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0

/proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

securityfs /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0
```

Da stimmt was ganz gewaltig nicht. Eingehängt ist sda1 dort definitiv nicht, aber versuchen wir mal unser Glück:

```
# umount /mnt/

umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
```

Jetzt bin ich völlig verwirrt. In der fstab steht nichts von /mnt:

```
# cat /etc/fstab

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/mapper/root        /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/mapper/swap        none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

Zusätzlich noch einmal die /proc/mounts:

```
# cat /proc/mounts

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/sda1 /mnt ext2 ro,errors=continue 0 0

/dev/mapper/root / ext4dev rw,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0

/proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,nosuid,noexec,devgid=85,devmode=664 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

securityfs /sys/kernel/security securityfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0
```

Mir fiel das Ganze erst auf, als ich einen neuen Kernel installieren wollte. Das System ist noch recht frisch, also denke ich mal, dass da von Anfang an was im Argen war.

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MfG Amp

----------

## 69719

Läuft der PC schon ne weile oder tritt das nach jedem reboot auf?

----------

## Ampheus

Das Problem tritt reproduzierbar immer auf.

Ich habe übrigens einen kleinen Workaround gefunden, mit dem ich /dev/sda1 dennoch mounten kann:

```
mount /dev/sda1 /boot -o ro

mount /dev/sda1 /boot -o remount,rw
```

Vielleicht führt das zu einem besseren Verständnis des Problems. Ich bin derzeit echt ratlos.

EDIT: Ich habe das Problem jetzt endlich behoben. Es lag an meiner initramfs für meine verschlüsselte root-Partition.

Ich habe für meine initramfs dieses Howto verwendet. Die Datei init habe ich abgeändert, aber scheinbar Fehler eingebaut. Die aktuelle (nach eintreten des Fehlers abgeänderte) Datei (ich verwende kein gnupg-file, sondern entschlüssele direkt per passphrase):

```
#!/bin/sh                                                                                 

export PATH=/bin

umask 0077

mount -t proc proc /proc

mount -t sysfs sysfs /sys

mount -t tmpfs tmpfs /dev

busybox --install -s

mdev -s

echo /bin/mdev > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug

# tty fix

rm /dev/tty

ln -s /dev/console /dev/tty

while [ ! -e /dev/mapper/root ] ; do

   sleep 2

   cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 root

done

mount /dev/mapper/root /new-root

cryptsetup -c twofish -d /dev/urandom create swap /dev/sda2

mkswap /dev/mapper/swap

swapon /dev/mapper/swap

echo > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug

umount -l /proc /sys /dev

exec switch_root /new-root /sbin/init
```

Damit funktioniert alles wunderbar, ich weiß allerding noch nicht, ob ich das wiki dahingehend anpassen soll.

----------

## 69719

Eventuell sollte man einen besseren hinweis darauf geben statt einfach nur # "key.gpg" liegt in der root-Partition

----------

